# A Regner Whistle...



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I installed a Regner whistle on my Modified Emma. Installation was easy enough and I think it sounds pretty good. I will probably experiment with a larger bell for a deeper note.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it! Nice video Eric!


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Roughly how big is he actual whistle. Thx.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice! That does sound good.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a larger resonance body


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi eric

Another nice video, enjoyed it

Jerry


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I modified my whistle with a larger "bell" I used the stock plumbing and fitting at the base of the whistle. the capped tube which includes the opening was pulled off and a new one made. The new "bell" was shaped like a bottle with a narrow neck which is the same size as the stock "bell"









here it is installed:









both the stock and the modified whistles are about 3" long from the nut holding it onto the steam line to the end. the stock whistle is a bit over 3/8" (9.5mm-ish) mine is about 5/8" diameter.

here it is in operation, in the snow today...





the prototype whistles were played on WW&F #9 during its first steam test in 81 years Yesterday!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

That new whistle on your engine sounds pretty darned good. Certainly a lower note than the original one. Interesting that you mounted it under the floor board on the engine.
The WW&F #9 whistle sounds awesome! I've been following the rebuilding on their facebook page, I'm really looking forward to seeing the pictures of it arriving at "top of the mountain" next year, if it's ready to go by then.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice whistle! I like the lower tone of your mod. Is it hard to keep up enough steam especially in that cold weather?


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

It wasn't all that hard keeping up steam but the snow and wet rails made the going difficult! 

We may get 8-14inches of snow and the power is out! Battery backup on the furnace, water and internet. I feel sorry for the guys out trying to fix the wires in the snow on Thanksgiving!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Eric- Hope you stay warm this Thanksgiving day. Again loved your steam in the snow video, with whistle. Did you mention how you control it? Serve arm that is actuating the valve, or? I have a Weltky whistle on my C 16, manual operation at present and want to add RC to it.

Jerry


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

The power came back at noon...yeah we can cook the bird! Better than a foot of heavy snow.

I hooked up the whistle lever to a servo on the foot plate. I used a springy wire so it would not do any damage if it pulls too far. I can even hit the whistle lever and give a toot without wiggling the servo. I'll get a photo at some point.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Eric I wondered about the hookup from servo arm to whistle, I heard a little modulation there, just like Cass Senic RR, very cool. Love a photo when you can.

Have a great day

Jerry


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

here is a view of the cab. the whistle valve lever is in the center of the shot. you can see the wire connection down to the servo on the cab floor.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Is the copper line on the top of the valve the output line?


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Amber--

Yes it is. the valve is threaded directly to the threaded fitting I silversoldered to the banjo for the pressure gauge...it is not really clear in the photo


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the photo Eric, I could adapt that approach for mine

Jerry


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Are you actuating via r/c using a button or wheel/trigger? Guessing not button because can hear some modulation. Thx


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

my transmitter has a toggle for landing gear which would work...had I not broken it off during some incident or other, but I use the left hand stick which works vertically as forward/reverse, Pushed to the right, it actuates the whistle. it is self centering. pulling it to the left does nothing other than just lift the lever upwards.


----------

